# Kayak Kady DIY Project



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I saw this in a catalogue and thought, "that looks like an EZ build". Thought I'd pass it along to those who don't have one yet. Yak Happy!--Tim
















......................................................


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

That's funny, I just built one last night. I found the plans here. 


With those pneumatic tires it's heavy though. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

How/when do you guys plan on using your carts?
Every time I get ready to buy or build one, I realize that 99% of my put ins or take outs are within 50 yards of the river itself; and almost all involve a steep incline, big rocks, or obstacles that would forbid a wheeled cart.

Although, I'd LOVE one for hoofing two track roads back into the remote AEP ponds.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

The challenge: moving a 73# pound empty kayak from its berth in the garage 65' to my truck, then loaded with gear from my truck to the water. 

My handicap: 1 torn/repaired distal bicep, 1 rotator cuff repaired, the other having gone through PT and waiting surgery. 

I'm going to hurt myself moving that Cuda by myself, that's why I made the trailer. I'll use it a lot at the OBX walking from our campsite to the water.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I bought a lightweight folding cart that nestles compactly into the bed of my canoe for long excursions into Algonquin Provincial park, Ontario and Michigan trout streams. It used to take 2 trips to lug all the gear, back and forth. Now I can shave hours off the trail time. I can plan trips anywhere without concern for long trails or unexpected portages.
The beauty of a tiny cart for your yak is that you can find those "off the beaten path" put-ins and make it in one trip with all your gear. Think about it, how many trips to your car do you normally make? Just lash the cart to the rear deck or hide it in the brush and go.

The Ohio Power trails are pretty rough. Not exactly metro park quality. Some of the best ponds are very remote with long trails. 
A cart just opens up your range of possibilities.
I just scouted a new lake 25 min's from home. Two parking spots with about 400 yds. and a steep embankment to the water. A cart would make it very EZ.--Tim.....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

My cart, I'll glue and pin it next. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> Although, I'd LOVE one for hoofing two track roads back into the remote AEP ponds.


I'm building one this weekend strictly for my trips to AEP. Scouted out a few places I'd like to get into last week, but definitely need a cart to get back in there. I've got too much gear to try and carry that thing back in to some of those ponds.

I've already got the wheels, so I just need to buy the PVC. Hoping to keep the build under $30. We will see how that goes.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

About 15 years ago, a good buddy and I were fishing the AEP ponds several times a week. We'd go in March, looking for bigguns, and use float tubes.
Well sitting in a float tube all day n March is kind of cold. So we decided we'd haul my 10 foot jon boat back to this remote pond we'd been slaying them in.
What a train wreck. We used a hand cart and a few ratchet straps.
We got it IN there.....friggin boat is still probably living beside that old pond.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> About 15 years ago, a good buddy and I were fishing the AEP ponds several times a week. We'd go in March, looking for bigguns, and use float tubes.
> Well sitting in a float tube all day n March is kind of cold. So we decided we'd haul my 10 foot jon boat back to this remote pond we'd been slaying them in.
> What a train wreck. We used a hand cart and a few ratchet straps.
> We got it IN there.....friggin boat is still probably living beside that old pond.


Ha! I fished a pond last year that was quite a little hike back into it through some pretty nasty stuff. It was close to some private property, and when I got down in the shallow end, I found a small jon boat chained to a tree. Sounds like you aren't the only one to haul one in and give up on bringing it back out! LOL


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

gf319804 said:


> I'm building one this weekend strictly for my trips to AEP. Scouted out a few places I'd like to get into last week, but definitely need a cart to get back in there. I've got too much gear to try and carry that thing back in to some of those ponds.
> 
> I've already got the wheels, so I just need to buy the PVC. Hoping to keep the build under $30. We will see how that goes.


If you build one from PVC, here's a little durability tip. I filled mine with spray foam insulation. I had it the first season without the insulation and after one rough haul, found a crack in one of my pieces of PVC. After fixing it, I drilled a few small holes in various spots and filled it with spray foam. It seems much more rigid now.

And I also hardly ever need my cart, but it's like hunting rain gear: it's not really a "must have," but when you need it, it is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

backlashed said:


> My cart, I'll glue and pin it next.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


This is almost identical to what I have!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Iafter one rough haul, found a crack in one of my pieces of PVC.


Look for furniture grade PVC next time. Mine is built from 1 1/2" PVC. 




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I use mine about six trips a year, have a few spots that have bike trails next to river, but parking a way off, I just have to remember to put air in the tires once a season. Mine is super heavy duty, my coosa is over seventy pounds plus the gear I bring close to ninety.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We have an old bike stroller like this one. I think I'm going to convert it to a kayak cart that can be pulled behind a mountain bike. 
I could use it on the two tracks back in AEP ponds, and on solo river trips when you bike back to the car.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Andy, if you are going to tow it behind a bike how about a design like a B.O.B. ? Single wheel, less friction, less chance to snag brush.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> We have an old bike stroller like this one. I think I'm going to convert it to a kayak cart that can be pulled behind a mountain bike.
> I could use it on the two tracks back in AEP ponds, and on solo river trips when you bike back to the car.


I want one of those. It would be sweet for that flow up north.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> I want one of those. It would be sweet for that flow up north.


I've seen one with a quick release attachment connected to the seat post, then a tube arches over the rear tire, then the kady, pretty cool. Combining my two favorite hobbys would be ideal!


----------

